# My first model shoot



## bigalbest (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a picture from my first model shoot, the lovely Jessica. I'll upload more later, but I'm out of town for the weekend so this will have to do for now. 

Three Profoto D4 2400 packs, four white umbrellas on backdrop, two large softboxes over car and ringlight on subject. Please let me know what you think, I'm thrilled with these pictures so could use some un-biased opinions.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish you could see the entire car, for starters. Also, the lighting on the model seems a bit flat to me. And it's a bit strange that you can't see her left hand. And there are some unflattering skin wrinkles in her armpit area that should be an easy fix in PS. It's not a bad shot; but it has some weaknesses.


----------



## wxnut (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice. The potential is there. My thoughts... If this is a picture of a "car" (we will call it that) with a hot girl, then she should be closer to the car. If its a picture of a hot girl... then why did you pic the "car" for a background? Agree on the flat lighting. Maybe you could warm the light up a bit in PS. Also I laughed out loud when I saw the pic as it looked to me like her left hand was up her a$$. No disrespect, but thats what I saw...

Doug Raflik


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 22, 2008)

Abslutely Fabulous photo!
This is a Pro work!!!!


----------



## MarkCSmith (Aug 22, 2008)

Her posing is very awkward, a bit too much of an arch in her back. Her stomach protruding past her breasts looks very unflattering, whether a product of the angle or the pose. 

The car is a throwaway set piece in this shot since she covers up a good chunk of it. It almost makes her intrusive in the pic to my eye, since the car is in focus. 

I actually think the lighting works nicely for the model's skin tone but not the rest of the picture.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2008)

Have to agree with all except kostasfmx.


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah...the hand thing is disturbing.


----------



## holga girl (Aug 23, 2008)

there seems to be way too much competition between the model and the car. i also agree that her hand could be MUCH better placed. the very first thing i noticed was the windshield coming out of her face.... very distracting.

i would have either forgone the car all together or shown the whole car, but blurred it out with a wider ap. perhaps we could see some more from this series.


----------



## John_Olexa (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sure it as a fun shoot!  I have seen these type shots done before, but they usely included the whole vehicle. But I do have to agree with the left hand part (Missing) I think it would have worked a lot better if it was resting on her hip. It would have been a little more seductive then it is now.  I think wxnut said it best about the placement of her left hand LOL.  Reminds me of tennis player Rafael Nadal ! Tennis fans will understand that one :mrgreen:


----------



## SandShots (Aug 24, 2008)

i like the shot. that sandrail in the background is awesome. in southern california and arizona, the offroaders are gearing up for another great dune season. This type of shot is seen alot in certain magazines.
   like others said that hand should of been repositioned. do you have other shots from that shoot? in this one it looks more like she's tired, could probably turn into a serious look/pose..


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 25, 2008)

SandShots said:


> i like the shot. that sandrail in the background is awesome. in southern california and arizona, the offroaders are gearing up for another great dune season. This type of shot is seen alot in certain magazines.
> like others said that hand should of been repositioned. do you have other shots from that shoot? in this one it looks more like she's tired, could probably turn into a serious look/pose..









Most of the shots from this set are too racy to post and like most of the responses note, there are some problems with the hand positions. This being my first model shoot with this much equipment there were some obvious mistakes made and I'll be working on correcting these issues in the future.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is kind of a set up shot. This set was a pain to build, mainly because of the floor.

Three Profoto D4 2400 packs, four umbrellas on background, two large softboxes boomed over car, ringlight on camera. I used three sections of white seamless paper on the back, and 18 4x8 foot pieces of thrifty white tileboard for the floor.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to agree with what has already been said.

First Picture: The car in the background is not connected to the model in anyway, (almost looks like it was added in or bluescreened) and on top of that it's cut off. The model's pose is awkward, the hands are both in weird places. The lighting is flat. However the motion of the hair is nice, and the lighting on the buggy is superb.

Second Image: Suffers from some of the same problems, but the skintone on the model also throws me off - the dark glistening skin contrasts too much with the powdery snow face. The lighting is also too powerful here, as her face shows some burnout. However the light captures on her body are very nice, as they halo around it.

Futhermore, you once blasted some of my modeling photos, calling them:





> "exactly like ones I did for years before seeking higher education and specialized training in my field"


 
Now however, you claim that this is your "first" model shoot, and to be fair you're shooting exactly the same type of stuff I shoot! Sure you've got a big fancy dune buggy in the back, but it doesn't change the fact that theses photos seem to be model photography.

I find that fact ironic and a bit funny.

That being said, I congratulate you on your lighting setup, (as I have in the past) and urge you to keep going with the model shoots. They can be very fun, and you CAN get some great images out of them.

I would recommend not using such a large prop unless you can fit it in the entire frame, and connecting the model to the prop, your photo seems to have two subjects. Perhaps placing it parallel to the paper and having the models pose leaning on the "hood" would've been a good idea? Then a smaller DOF would keep the subject (the model) in focus, and use the car as a background instead of a second subject. 

Cheers,

Ryan

EDIT: Oh yeah I saw some of your "action" dune buggy stuff and it was really good. Great job!


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 25, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I have to agree with what has already been said.
> 
> First Picture: The car in the background is not connected to the model in anyway, (almost looks like it was added in or bluescreened) and on top of that it's cut off. The model's pose is awkward, the hands are both in weird places. The lighting is flat. However the motion of the hair is nice, and the lighting on the buggy is superb.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input, I can take any type of criticism without getting all wound up about it. And I did get a lot of shots showing the whole car, they are just a little too hot to post here. And the issues I had with your earlier posts were wild color correcting techniques and you don't see that here because I didn't adjust the color on these. Not only that but I didn't "blast" you, I tried to point these issues out and it was you that blasted me even after I apologized. I think you will notice that that was the last time I posted a negative comment on any of your photos because you seemed a little over sensitive. Take it easy and remember that to be a photographer you're going to have to listen to some people who have a different point of view, it's a creative process.


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 26, 2008)

way to go!!!! i love your work mr.bigalbest!!!!!


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not very good at taking photos, but I always have heard if you're going to have two subjects they should be interacting with each other.  But of course, if you are doing this sort of work, you know that very well, and are going for something different.  In that case, I really can't comment.

Your models are... adequate to say the least.  But I'm noticing their face is a lot lighter than their body...  Other than that, I really think you did an awesome job! 

BTW, can I have the second girl's number?   JK


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 28, 2008)

kostasfmx said:


> way to go!!!! i love your work mr.bigalbest!!!!!



Thank you for the kind words.



Senor Hound said:


> I'm not very good at taking photos, but I always have heard if you're going to have two subjects they should be interacting with each other.  But of course, if you are doing this sort of work, you know that very well, and are going for something different.  In that case, I really can't comment.
> 
> Your models are... adequate to say the least.  But I'm noticing their face is a lot lighter than their body...  Other than that, I really think you did an awesome job!
> 
> BTW, can I have the second girl's number?   JK



I really was not digging her make-up at all, and next time will try to get a make-up artist/stylist to help with these issues. The girls were even more attractive in person and only long experience kept me from acting like a total dork around them.


----------



## 391615 (Aug 30, 2008)

For me I think its the same as the previous posters, I think she's in an awkward position too. I recently sent in a print for critique and it got hacked to bits, because of skin folds, and was told If I sent that to the girl she would spit. Portraits are a huge challenge imo. But hey at the end of the day, I've seen dozens of fashion magazines with photographs I absolutely hated, everyone has different tastes.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 30, 2008)

I can only imagine how freaking awesome these pictures would have been if not for that large ugly car in the back and some models that posed well.  Part of this is your fault, part theirs.  In the first shot, her face is completely blank.. like no emotion or interest or connection.  The flly away hair and the arm positon as well as the cut off vehicle all make no sense together, along with the empty expression on her face.

The lighting and equiptment is there, it just looks like it wasn't used to the best of its abilities.  

In the second shot, that girls face looks like it was superimposed on that body.  How is her skin tone so dark yet her face soo white?  It doesn't look right or natural.  Again with the part of a car in the background... just doesn't connect well.

Also I'd advise against the stripper/porn shoes next time.  Unless your shooting for a porn magazine or something.  Otherwise go for classier high heels.. goes a long way :0


----------



## rob91 (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't call these commercially viable but I kind of dig the distance between the models and the car. They seem a bit disjunct, the first picture especially, which makes them interesting, although it may not have been what you were aiming for.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 4, 2008)

While the comments on these photos have been critical for the most part, this is my most viewed post on TPF. Also the most viewed in my flickr account. Personally I think it's pathetic that most photos won't get viewed unless they have a pretty girl in them, but that won't stop me from exploiting that fact. I learned a few valuable lessons from this shoot:
1) Light spill must be controlled to reduce image noise.
2) When working with models make up artist and stylist are a must.
3) Space is important and lens choice can really make the difference.
That's not all I learned but definitely the most important points. 

I'm interviewing at a new studio today, wish me luck.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 4, 2008)

Interestingly enough, your last picture you posted was the one that worked the best.

I've found that with professional models a makeup/hair stylist is not required, but for newer models, it can be a BIG help.


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 10, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> While the comments on these photos have been critical for the most part, this is my most viewed post on TPF. Also the most viewed in my flickr account. Personally I think it's pathetic that most photos won't get viewed unless they have a pretty girl in them, but that won't stop me from exploiting that fact. I learned a few valuable lessons from this shoot:
> 1) Light spill must be controlled to reduce image noise.
> 2) When working with models make up artist and stylist are a must.
> 3) Space is important and lens choice can really make the difference.
> ...


 
Cute chick photos always get a lot of hits.  BTDT. 

Add another one to your list:

4) More lights does not necessarily equal better lighting.

If you get the gig at the studio, you'll realize that after playing assistant a few times.  Start simple.  You've got way too much going on here and none of it is really working.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 11, 2008)

Brian Austin said:


> Cute chick photos always get a lot of hits.  BTDT.
> 
> Add another one to your list:
> 
> ...



What would you have done differently? Please be specific, because your comment seems very un-constructive. :thumbdown:


----------

